# Truffles skin has split open on her back, please help



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive just checked her and she has this wound on her back, its just appeared overnight...well it looks like two wounds actually,, theres nothing in the cage she can hurt herself on as far as i can see, i checked the cardboard box to see if has any glue on, it doesnt, theres nothing sharp in there, the only thing i can think is had she had some kind of reaction to the baytril injection? she also had something called colvasone,but dont know if that was injected?..could it have thinned her skin...and is there anything i can put on the wound?...or i'd be greatful of any advice at all?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Did she have baytril at all? It looks a little like a baytril burn they are big and nasty looking


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> Did she have baytril at all? It looks a little like a baytril burn they are big and nasty looking


yes she did, its says she had a baytril injection on the itemised bill....im also giving her baytril orally, is it just when its injected it can cause the burn Lostgirl?...do you think i should continue with the oral form?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

yes the oral won't affect it -it will heal eventually -something like Zin7 gel will help -you can use fuciderm from vet but potentially it isn't good if licked off although does go into skin very quickly .


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

tagalong said:


> yes the oral won't affect it -it will heal eventually -something like Zin7 gel will help -you can use fuciderm from vet but potentially it isn't good if licked off although does go into skin very quickly .


thank you so much Tagalong, where can i get zin7 gel from? ive looked on google but cant find anywhere.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes carry on my boys had baytril injections Friday So I'm just waiting for the burns to show they are on oral baytril aswell 

It may go a green colour and manky looking but the vet told me its fine asling as its clean and doesn't smell 

It's a nasty side effect of baytril injections sadly but the animals don't seem ever seem that bothered by them


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> thank you so much Tagalong, where can i get zin7 gel from? ive looked on google but cant find anywhere.


Vetericyn is also good 
Vetericyn Wound Care, 120ml, 250ml, 500ml - SPH Supplies

the Zin7 is made by Millpledge veterinary but was from vets as Millpledge normally deal direct with vets


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> Yes carry on my boys had baytril injections Friday So I'm just waiting for the burns to show they are on oral baytril aswell
> 
> It may go a green colour and manky looking but the vet told me its fine asling as its clean and doesn't smell
> 
> It's a nasty side effect of baytril injections sadly but the animals don't seem ever seem that bothered by them


thanks a lot LG, i dont feel quite so worried now..



tagalong said:


> Vetericyn is also good
> Vetericyn Wound Care, 120ml, 250ml, 500ml - SPH Supplies
> 
> the Zin7 is made by Millpledge veterinary but was from vets as Millpledge normally deal direct with vets


thank you, i think i'll look into the vetericyn instead


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i had the same thing with Miffy 2 years ago when she went into gut stasis

this is it a couple of days old



















It healed like a mushroom curled up at the edged and stuck in the middle, the vets pulled it off after nearly 2 weeks to help it heal. They did give me some bright blue disinfectant to put on it comes in a spray can but they sprayed it into a sample pot for me to dab on. It looked awful but she wasnt at all bothered by it


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

She's having a right old time of it the poor girl, I hope it heals up quickly x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

xkimxo said:


> She's having a right old time of it the poor girl, I hope it heals up quickly x


she is bless her, though one positive is her appetite is better


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> i had the same thing with Miffy 2 years ago when she went into gut stasis
> 
> this is it a couple of days old
> 
> ...


aw thanks for showing me Miffys sore, fingers crossed truffles heals as well as hers did


----------

